# Free to good home: "Red Root Floaters"



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

I've got a surplus. Believe the correct name is 'Phyllanthus fluitans'.They are attractive, dark green surface-floating plants which, if they recieve enough light, the short roots turn a very pretty shade of red. *Much* easier to round up and dump if you get too many.(Might be a similar species of frogbit instead. Since my light's not strong, it's a bit hard to tell.)

Shall I bring some to the meeting? --Melis


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Please do. I'd love to have some.


----------

